# Baby portraits



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

I am a very proud grandma 














































Is that possible that Noodle is a cinnamon? Her/his wing feathers have a lighter and softer color than Jello's or Peanut's feathers. What do you think about the colors on all of them?? Thanks


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yes noodle and kiwi are both cinnamons.( Kiwi being a cinnamon pearl). They are so gorgeous I love kiwi, cinnamon pearls are gorgeous!!! and since mom isnt a visual cinnamon( or pearl) that means they are both girls. Jello, Mango, and peanut are all normal greys.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wow!....they all are beauties, and the parents did an awesome job raising them.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh wow thank you Sarah, genes are so mysterious 
Thank you srtiels I took a lot of advice from this Forum and try to give the parents as much goodies as possible. Unfortunately they do not eat the pellets but after they raised up the babies completely I may will try a converting method


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh my so beautiful, but I think I favor Mango!


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Those names are just the cutest! They look super healthy and well on their way to good long lives. The parents did well and so did you! Good job!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

mishkaroni said:


> Oh my so beautiful, but I think I favor Mango!


Mango is super cute on this picture like she/he is smiling


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness, so true! That is so funny. From that one picture it just shapes his character = amazingly cute and comical!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

rainfeather said:


> Those names are just the cutest! They look super healthy and well on their way to good long lives. The parents did well and so did you! Good job!


Thank you so much


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Szafije said:


> Mango is super cute on this picture like she/he is smiling


Yup! I love the goofy looking smile, with the head tilt. Looks like my babies did when they hatched!! Probably what they were thinking was, dang woman, stop taking our pics! Oh, well. haha.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What adorable babies! They are all gorgeous but I especially like little Jello


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What beautiful babies!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are such adorable babies


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Gorgeous little ones! Almost all grown up looking now!  Adore the names and don't you just love all the surprises in the nest box?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww what little cuties !!! Good job mommy and daddy !! I love the names you picked for them


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone I had to go with neutral names since I have no clue about the gender yet


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I agree I love the names too!!! Especially kiwi and mango


Kiwi and Noodle are both girls because they are cinnamons ( and kiwi is a pearl as well) and mom is not either mutation which makes them girls, because cinnamon and pearl are sex-linked mutations.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes I wanted to ask about that, I heard this rule about lutinos, so same with cinnamons and pearls, right?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes cinnamon, pearl, and lutino are the common sex-linked mutations. Heres the thread explaining how they work, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26845

Basically if a baby is a sex-linked mutation and mom is not that mutation then the baby is a girl.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Brought some new ones...they did not really like to pose...I did it as quick as possible


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

OMG! They're ALL SO CUTE! The names are adorable 


Did you hand feed or did you let the parents do all the work? I apologize if you mentioned this before, I might have missed it :blush: I'm still debating what to do, I want tame birdies, but not sure if I want to take them away from mom and dad so soon.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks 
No I am not hand feeding them, I am trying that experiment in which you take out the babies 4 times a week for 15 mins and just talk to them, cuddle them etc (starting when they are about 2 weeks old). I plan to handle them, and socialize them after they leave the nest too and we will see 
I am not against hand feeding but I am very clumsy and stress out easily so I wanted to try this instead


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I am also working on a similar experiment.. I have usually pulled my chicks at around 3 weeks and handfed them. This little guy will be 3 weeks on Monday. Mom and dad are doing awesome and so far no double clutching to throw a wrench into the plans. We have baby out daily though.. sometimes twice a day. Only when mom and dad are out and about themselves though. . I want them to have the experience of raising a chick to fledging if at all possible.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Good luck to you  I am also very curious and even if I am not a breeder at all I do feel and believe that I will have to keep socializing with them once they move to a separated cage and eat alone. I divided the group in 2. Like today I took out the 2 oldest, tomorrow I will take out the other 3 and on and on 

It is very funny, yesterday I was holding Mango, the littlest baby and meantime Skye flew to me...she looked at her baby like it was an alien and did not dare to come closer :lol:


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww they are so adorable and look so happy! I bet they'll be such stunning tiels!! Congrats!!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Sunshine 
May I compliment on your Shadowfax? I LOVE cats


----------

